# Quels écouteurs bluetooth utilisez-vous avec votre iPhone ?



## efj (28 Juillet 2016)

Salut à tous !

Faisant partie des personnes attendant de voir ce qui pourrait sortir en septembre afin d'éventuellement remplacer mon téléphone, partant du principe qu'apparemment on devra se faire à un iPhone sans port jack (ce que je trouve vraiment fort regrettable, surtout pour l'économie de batterie et l'impossibilité probable de charger+écouter de la musique ou passer des appels en mains libres en même temps), je me permets de faire un petit tour d'horizon des écouteurs bluetooth existants.

Qu'utilisez-vous ? Et dans quel contexte ?

Pour ma part, en déplacement, j'utilise uniquement des écouteurs de type "in-ear", discrets, avec commande de volume et de prise d'appel sur le cable. Voici ce que j'utilise depuis maintenant déjà quelques années, qui n'a encore jamais failli:
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B002TWDHXY/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Probablement les meilleurs 30€ que j'aie pu investir dans du matos audio ... d'autant que la qualité du son est vraiment très bonne je trouve.

En complément à ceci, quand je fais du sport ou que je me déplace à vélo, j'utilise un module bluetooth Sony SBH20 attaché au niveau de la ceinture (https://www.amazon.fr/Sony-SBH20-Ec...&ie=UTF8&qid=1469695071&sr=1-1&keywords=SBH20), sur lequel je branche des écouteurs de moindre qualité (les mains-libres avec commandes sur fil n'aiment pas trop la pluie ni la sueur). De cette manière, le téléphone reste dans un sac, à l'abri de la pluie, mais je peux continuer à contrôler le volume et passer d'une chanson à l'autre assez facilement et rapidement sans devoir toucher le téléphone. Egalement prendre des appels en récupérant le petit module au niveau de la ceinture.

J'aurais aimé savoir ce que vous utilisez, l'incidence que ça a sur la durée de votre batterie ? Est-ce des écouteurs de type intra-auriculaire de qualité existent en bluetooth, avec fonction mains libres, avec une durée de batterie décente (au moins une journée) ? Ou existe-t-il un module similaire au SBH20 que je possède déjà, mais qui permette de garder la fonction mains-libre ? (surtout le micro au niveau du cable)

En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## sbxl48 (11 Août 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous. 
Pour ma part, j'ai abandonné les écouteurs d'origine ou similaires de l'iPhone. Étant tous les jours dans les transports en commun de l'idf je trouve que ce type d'écouteur ne permet pas d'écouter la musique dans de bonnes conditions  notamment dans le métro mais également dans un train de banlieue. (Trop de bruit extérieur et du coup le son très mauvais voire inaudible dans certains cas).

J'utilise depuis près de deux ans un casque bluetooth après avoir usé jusqu'à la corde un Marshall filaire à prise Jack : ce dernier m'a démontré que l'écoute dans les transports cités plus haut était meilleures : j'ai arrêté de les utiliser car les mousses et supports des oreilles ne tenaient plus qu'avec des élastiques maison (très bien pour la continuité du fonctionnement mais pas terrible en esthétique).

Alors je me suis offert un bluetooth Bose AE2w. Très cher, près de 300€ me semble-t-il, je ne sais plus. Bose me plaît bien au niveau du son au départ. (J'ai encore un soundock avec un iPod 32go de troisième génération dessus, mais aussi différents adaptateur pour iPhone 3GS et mon 5 actuel suivant mon humeur ;-)).
Il tient près de trois heures d'autonomie quotidiennes : en gros, pour un lundi matin chargé à block, je le recharge le vendredi matin de la même semaine : avec musique non stop, sons des SMS, et quelques appels... Car il est également utilisable en kit iPhone libres (micro, volume, appel, arrêt sur oreille gauche). Pour l'instant il fonctionne très bien mise à part près d'antennes gsm, cela peut cafouiller. Mais je ne pers jamais la connexion bluetooth, que le téléphone soit dans mon jean, blouson ou sac à dos. 
Inconvénient, chaud aux oreilles l'été ; rangemant si pas de sac à dos.
Il est assez discret si je puis dire par rapport à d'autres casques. Je lui ai offert une sacoche adaptée pour le protéger ; les "oreilles" sont rabattables (vu le prix Bose pourrait en offrir une, mais on en trouve à 10€ sur eBay ce qui peut passer et que j'ai toujours : rigide et du coup très bon rapport qualité-prix). Aussi, il est livré avec un fil Jack en cas de panne de bluetooth ou de batterie : je l'ai toujours sur moi mais je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.
Par conséquent, je me "fiche" de l'abandon du Jack. Mais pour autant je ne suis pas pro-apple pour encore une fois imposer son type de connexion, et pourtant c'est ce qu'il y a toujours eu depuis l'iPod. 
Mais peut-être que c'est râlant de supprimer le Jack comme cela l'a été pour le lecteur disquette, les prises USB, firewire, et même CD/DVD. Si on regarde bien apple a supprimé certaines choses ou a innové dans d'autres à des moments pas très évident car on les utilisait beaucoup ou peu suivant les cas. Et avec le temps, va tout s'en va, même les plus chouettes accessoires... Alors, l'avenir nous dira si la pomme a eu raison ou pas d'enterrer son bon vieux Jack ! Et si c'est bien le cas.
Il est possible que je change mon 5 contre le prochain de septembre voire d'essayer d'attendre les 10 ans... Car il se fait vieux le cinq, je le recharge deux fois par jours minimum si ce n'est pas trois fois, mais pas forcément à cause du casque, plutôt à cause du 5 qui est son gros défaut !

Voilà pour ma part si ça peut aider.


----------



## myzt (11 Août 2016)

Hello, j'ai aussi le SBH20, j'aime avant tout sa simplicité, le design, le son est pas si dégueu même si je ne suis pas expert (j'avais fait une review sur XDA à l'époque), pourtant avec mon utilisation assez intensive (les anti sans-fil vont hurler, mais j'ai que du sans-fil, donc plus de casque filaire), j'ai réussi à tuer la batterie d'un SBH20 qui avait 2/3 ans dans les pattes
Après quelques recherches, je ne suis pas emballé par les modèles, les oreilles type BT, K1 Paris en propose d'ailleurs, ont une autonomie ridicule allant de 1h30 à 3/4 heures grand maximum donc c'est noway
Les tours de cou type sport ne font guère mieux entre 4 et 8 heures grand max
Le prix aussi joue un rôle, le SBH20  c'est 30 euros, je mettrais pas 100-150 euros sur des écouteurs dont l'autonomie n'est guère mieux
Pourtant j'ai trouvé un qui m'a attiré mon attention, le *Jabra Halo Smart*, 17 heures d'autonomie annoncées, clairement orienté pour le main-libre, dispose d'un très bon micro
Pour 80 euros, ça m'a l'air d'être une très bonne solution

Alors il y a plusieurs inconnues qui me freinent pourtant l'achat:

- Contrairement au SBH20, on peut pas le ranger dans sa poche, il m'a l'air plus encombrant
- J'ai pour habitude d'écouter de la musique avant de m'endormir quelquefois, est-ce gênant d'avoir un tour de cou, peut-on l'utiliser en étant coucher?

Test chez les Nums ici

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque...nouveau-venu-dans-intras-tour-cou-n53601.html

Je détaillerais si je croise d'autres modèles d'écouteurs
Ca fait plaisir de voir que Macg traite du sujet même si je pense qu'il aurait fallu le faire avant les rumeurs sur l'absence de prise de jack sur l'iPhone 7


----------



## House M.D. (11 Août 2016)

La plupart du temps depuis quelques semaines, je ne me sépare pas de mon Bose QC35, le meilleur son que j'aie entendu jusqu'à présent en Bluetooth, même s'il reste encore du chemin pour égaler mon préféré en filaire (un Bowers & Wilkins P7).

Sinon pour des intras, j'ai utilisé pas mal de temps des BackBeat Go 2, relativement corrects et avec une housse pratique qui intègre une batterie pour leur redonner du jus en cas de panne sèche.


----------



## Nicolas90340 (11 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Très bon sujet

Alors, je suis très exigeant sur le son ! Donc impossible pour moi d'utiliser les ecouteurs d'origine Apple. C'est vraiment Nul !

Je me suis donc tourné en premier vers des B&W C5. Un son exceptionnel ! des voix clairs et des basses percutantes comme j'aime.




Mais voila, un jour un oubli dans la poche de mon blouson, ma compagne voulant bien faire, et c'est le drame ! Ils ont survécus, mais juste les aigus... adieux mes superbes basses.

J'ai donc voulu profiter de ce désagrément pour tester d'autres marques et modèles, et comme j'aime Apple, j'ai acheter les Intra Beats Urbeats pour 100 €.




Et bien ils sont a vendre pour ceux que ca intéresse ! Car des basses il y en a, mais pas de très bonne qualités, et alors les mediums et vois sont complètement étouffés. Bref, j'ai du les utiliser 2 heures max. Peu être qu'avec certains style musicaux cela fonctionne mieux....

Du coup, je me suis orienté vers des intra Yamaha EPH 100 à 100 € qui sont vraiment appréciés par tout les sites qui les ont testés.




C'est vrai que le son est très bon. Mais pour moi les basses manquent un peu de Punch ! Et ils sont difficilement supportables au début car assez gros en diamètres pour le passage dans le conduit auditif. Du coup, ben ils sont a vendre aussi 

Et me voila dans le vif du sujet du forum. (oui enfin)
Je me suis laisser tenter par une promo Amazon sur des intra sans fils Bluetooth de la marque MPOW. (Je connaissais déjà pour avoir une enceinte Bluetooth d'une très bonne qualité)
Et à la reception, très surpris par la multitude d'embouts disponibles afin de s'adapter à toutes les formes d'oreilles.
Une fois cette première étape de configuration passée, la mise en marche et appairage se fat rapidement.
Et alors le son est vraiment génial ! Les aigus et medium sont bien équilibrés et les basses sont bien présentes et bien percutantes comme je les aimes. Et surtout elles n'écrasent pas les voix !
Alors, il y a un peu de distorsions au volume maxi, mais finalement c'est pas gênant car elle sont tellement puissantes que je ne mets jamais a fond.
Et cerise sur le gâteau c'est le prix ! 20 € !!!




Voila, tout ce que j'avais a dire sur ce sujet très important pour moi 

Merci a ceux qui ont eu le courage de me lire jusqu'à la fin...


----------



## Titouchris89 (11 Août 2016)

Salut tous,
alors moi j'attends de voir les QuietControl 30 de bose.
il rassemble à mon gout tout ce que j'attends, un intra, sans fils et avec reduction de bruit.
j'utilise depuis une paire d'année le Bose QuietComfort QC20 / QC20i avec grand plaisir, mais si je n'ai plus de prise jack, ce sera le QC30 en tour de cou.... ok c'est cher par contre 300€


----------



## okeeb (11 Août 2016)

En ce qui me concerne, même si je n'utilise pas d'_iPhone_ mais un _Galaxy S5_, j'utilise beaucoup mon casque sans-fil, et je suis devenu depuis quelques temps aficionado des _SBH_ de _Sony _: J'ai commencé il y a un peu plus d'un an par un _SBH52 _qui m'a fait définitivement abandonner mon ancien casque bluetooth plus conventionnel (tour de cou semi-rigide). Pouvoir l'utiliser avec n'importe quel casque, voir même sans, comme un mini téléphone, recevoir les notifications ou écouter la radio, protéger le téléphone lorsqu'il pleut, quand je fais de la randonnée ou simplement quand je déambule en centre-ville pour éviter les picpockets... Juste du bonheur.
Je suis passé il y a un mois au _SBH54_, plus discret, plus "fini", doté d'une application compagnon plus esthétique et facile à prendre en main ; La gestion des notifications s'est simplifiée dans son paramétrage, le vibreur a fait son apparition, le produit s'est bonifié.

Côté qualité sonore, je ne suis pas mélomane, mais accompagné d'une bonne paire d'intras, je n'ai jamais été déçu par la restitution. Evidemment, je pense que les utilisateurs précédents, bien plus affûtés à ce niveau-là, trouveraient à y redire, mais cela suffit à mes oreilles. 
L'autonomie est bien assez conséquente pour plusieurs jours sans recharger, en fonction des usages : je n'utilise pas les notifications, ma _Fenix 3_ s'en charge (sauf les messages type sms, _Whatsapp _ou _Hangout _et les appels que je garde quitte à faire doublon), je téléphone une à deux heures par jour au cumul et je ne recharge l'appareil que tous les trois jours, si tant est que je ne le plug pas au boulot sur l'ordinateur.
L'appareil est léger et j'adore pouvoir m'en servir sans casque branché dessus. La radio est un plus, pas inutile à la plage ou quand on a épuisé sa playlist.
Il est multipoint sélectionnable, ce qui permet dans l'interface de choisir quel est l'appareil dont on veut recevoir les notifications, sans pour cela compromettre la connexion audio avec l'autre.

On le trouve entre 69 et 75€ en moyenne, ce que je trouve assez justifié au regard des multiples fonctions et possibilités de l'appareil.


----------



## Créco (11 Août 2016)

Je n'ai pour ainsi dire jamais utilisé les casques audio fournis avec les iPhones, leur qualité audio et leur ergonomie ne m'a jamais convaincu...

J'ai depuis longtemps été un utilisateur de casques intra pour leur compacité (des Sony traînent dans un tiroir à la maison, je les avais eu avec un baladeur...).
J'ai plusieurs casques à la maison, mais ceux qui servent vraiment sont :
- un Plantronics Backbeat Go 2 pour le sport (Bluetooth et tour de cou, pratique) mais qui ne propose pas un son très bon...
- un Sennheiser Momentum Wireless (que je revends d'ailleurs sur Leboncoin :  http://www.leboncoin.fr/vi/1000895342.htm)
- et un casque filaire intra de chez Sennheiser (un truc qui doit avoir 10 ans, mais un son très convenable...
Pour ma part, j'utilise les casques principalement dans les transports en commun en Île de France, tant pour regarder des séries que pour écouter de la musique.
Je dois être soit très pénible, soit très sensible (voire les deux) car peu de casques me conviennent en terme de confort.
J'ai acquis puis revendu un Marshall Major (filaire) non pas à cause de la qualité audio, mais parce qu'il me serrait trop la tête (je porte des lunettes, ça doit jouer...).
J'ai acquis après coup un Beats Solo, mais le son ne me plait pas, il est juste confortable...
Le Momentum est parfait en audio, mais je le revends pour acquérir un Bose Qc35 qui paraît plus confortable et surtout plus compact...
Voilà mon expérience...


----------



## melaure (11 Août 2016)

Perso je n'aime pas les intras et je voulais du son sympa avec mon iPhone.

J'ai donc pris des Harman Kardon SoundSticks III qui ont le BlueTooth. Il suffit de mettre le caisson dans le sac à dos avec la batterie et de scotcher les sticks derrière chaque oreille, et c'est excellent !!!





ok ... je sors


----------



## sylar12 (11 Août 2016)

Pour ma part, je suis équipé d'un Philips Fidelio M1BT depuis presque 2 ans. Je trouve le son vraiment très bon, le casque étant très neutre, fidèle au mix d'origine. 

Seul GROS soucis : ce fichu retard/latence du bluetooth, qui produit un décalage entre l'image et le son sur toutes les applications de vidéo. Il semble que certains casques soient plus ou moins touchés par cette latence excessive, mais c'est assez casse pieds ...
J'utilise une application qui permet d'appliquer une avance sur le son pour recaler la chose avec l'image, mais pas de solution pour les autres applications qui ne le proposent pas. 
À mon sens, s'il y a bien un aspect à ameliorer sur les casques bluetooth, c'est bien celui-ci.


----------



## xDave (11 Août 2016)

Salut salut,
Je teste actuellement un casque Novodio iH20, Écouteurs intra-auriculaires étanches. Apparement on peut aller à l piscine avec (je n'ai pas testé ce cas de figure).
Un poil gros quand même par rapport à certains intra mais, commande vocale pour décrocher/raccrocher, Siri, etc. Un bouton sur le côté pour On/Off (ou play/pause/décrocher/raccrocher) et appairage et 2 boutons volumes (ou next/Previous) qui sont facilement accessibles (main droite).
Le son est pas mal et puissant, du moins pour le prix modique que j'ai payé (23,92€, en promotion).
Ils tiennent très bien dans les oreilles (Je cours et VTT avec), alors que d'autres intras, filaires, soi-disant Sport m'ont très vite gonflé.
Il y a une petite poche de "bouchon" d'oreille pour ajuster à la taille (j'ai utilisé ceux par défaut uniquement).

Sinon, on peut enregistrer 8 appareils différents. Et c'est plutôt pas mal. Le Mac, l'iPhone, etc... 
Voili, voilà.


----------



## okeeb (11 Août 2016)

sylar12 a dit:


> ce fichu retard/latence du bluetooth, qui produit un décalage entre l'image et le son



Peut-être dû à la norme bluetooth entre les deux appareils :  2.1, 3.0, 4.0 ?? J'avais ce souci avec le _SBH52 _mais plus avec le _SBH54_, bien qu la norme soit du 3.0 pour les deux. Cependant, pour utiliser le _SBH52 _avec ma télévision (plasma _Panasonic_), j'avais dû activer dans l'interface du téléviseur une option de synchronisation image/casque.


----------



## myzt (11 Août 2016)

Je vois qu'on a peu près les mêmes boitiers BT ou qu'on cible à peu près les mêmes écouteurs sans-fil
On pourrait faire un guide des écouteurs sans-fil conseillés/testé par la communauté, suivant le prix/les critères par exemple
e.g Pour les petits budgets, le SBH20 ou le Mpo semblent être des valeurs sûres pour avoir des écouteurs sans-fil pratiques et qui fonctionnent bien le tout avec une autonomie acceptable


----------



## esales (11 Août 2016)

Après pas mal d'année avec des casques filaires, j'attendais un casque BT avec anti-bruit. Ayant eu ou essayé pas mal de casque anti-bruit filaire ou BT, j'ai jeté mon dévolu sur les BOSE qui sont vraiment les meilleurs pour isoler en ambiance bruyante (avion, train...). Bien meilleur en anti-bruit et en confort que les Parrot ZIK (1/2/3). Ayant eu les QC15, QC25, je suis évidement passé au QC35 à sa sortie. Je ne le regrette absolument pas. La qualité de l'anti-bruit est toujours excellente. Le confort est excellent et le son est bon.


----------



## sylar12 (11 Août 2016)

okeeb a dit:


> Peut-être dû à la norme bluetooth entre les deux appareils :  2.1, 3.0, 4.0 ?? J'avais ce souci avec le _SBH52 _mais plus avec le _SBH54_, bien qu la norme soit du 3.0 pour les deux. Cependant, pour utiliser le _SBH52 _avec ma télévision (plasma _Panasonic_), j'avais dû activer dans l'interface du téléviseur une option de synchronisation image/casque.



Le casque est bluetooth 4.0, et je l'utilise avec un iPhone 6+. Il a l'air de supporter les codecs kivonbien. Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que ce même casque ne pose pas de soucis sous OSX (et ça semble est le cas de beaucoup d'autres).

Ceux parmi vous qui utilisent les casques mentionnés plus haut, avez vous remarqué ce soucis de latence également ?


----------



## lpierrot (12 Août 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Sans rentrer dans les détails, mon employeur nous équipe début septembre de softphones en lieu et place de nos bons vieux téléphones filaires. J'aurai donc un superbe casque relié à mon PC...

Etant adepte de l'oreillette pour téléphoner en main libre, je me voyais mal avoir, un casque et une oreillette filaires ! Vous imaginez les noeuds au moment de prendre un appel.

J'ai donc pris le parti d'investir dans ce casque *Jabra Halo Smart*. Pourquoi?
Premièrement, j'hésitais avec les produits de chez Sony, mais ce casque est un nouveau produit, annoncé avec 17 heures d'autonomie.
Deuxièmement, il permet de relier simultanément deux appareils. Nickel pour connecter SoftPhone et téléphone portable (enfin à tester).
Troisièmement, l'ergonomie du produit. le raccrocher / décrocher en collant / décollant les écouteurs aimantés TOP.
Quatrièmement, la marque Jabra qui a plutôt bonne presse dans le monde professionnel (et je travaille dans un environnement bruyant).

Comme l'indique le message précédent, j'ai également lu attentivement le test des Numériques, ce qui m'a convaincu.
Bref, c'est avant tout un achat geek / bêta testeur / professionnel.

Je devrais le recevoir très prochainement.
Pour ceux que ça intéresse, n'hésitez pas à me recontacter fin aout pour avoir mes premieres impressions.

A Bientôt camarades iUsers 
Pierre.



myzt a dit:


> Hello, j'ai aussi le SBH20, j'aime avant tout sa simplicité, le design, le son est pas si dégueu même si je ne suis pas expert (j'avais fait une review sur XDA à l'époque), pourtant avec mon utilisation assez intensive (les anti sans-fil vont hurler, mais j'ai que du sans-fil, donc plus de casque filaire), j'ai réussi à tuer la batterie d'un SBH20 qui avait 2/3 ans dans les pattes
> Après quelques recherches, je ne suis pas emballé par les modèles, les oreilles type BT, K1 Paris en propose d'ailleurs, ont une autonomie ridicule allant de 1h30 à 3/4 heures grand maximum donc c'est noway
> Les tours de cou type sport ne font guère mieux entre 4 et 8 heures grand max
> Le prix aussi joue un rôle, le SBH20  c'est 30 euros, je mettrais pas 100-150 euros sur des écouteurs dont l'autonomie n'est guère mieux
> ...


----------



## myzt (15 Août 2016)

Bon je l'ai commandé sur amazon.de, j'avais une réduction de 10 euros, ce qui amène le prix à 55 euros (65 euros), il y a 5 euros de frais de port (j'en ai profité pour acheter un chargeur aukey pour charger iPhone et compagnie)
Je ferais un compte rendu prochainement
Je vous conseille en tout cas de le prendre sur amazon.de même avec les frais de port, ça reste moins cher que sur le store fr


----------



## myzt (20 Août 2016)

Reçu rapidement, 3/4 jours, plutôt rapide
Alors je les ai que depuis hier, je suis pas en mesure de dire si ça tient les 17 heures annoncées
Premières impressions:
- Le son, pour l'instant, le son ne me change pas de mes SBH20, peut être un poil moins bien, on sent moins les basses
- Le Jabra est moins isolant, le SBH20 possède un noice cancelling, certes on va pas le comparer au QC35 de Bose, mais à l'usage, ça isole mieux que le Jabra
- Le casque est très bien, un noir mat très discret, la finition est excellente
- Plusieurs problèmes d'ergonomie que j'ai trouvé, d'abord, ça m'arrive de le porter à l'envers, la forme est symétrique (je sais pas si c'est le bon terme), pour m'aider, je m'aide de la trappe usb de rechargement, c'est la première fois que je galère pour mettre des écouteurs, mais ça va mieux depuis
- Le système magnétique pour clipser les écouteurs, l'idée est bonne mais la pratique, on a du mal à faire maintenir les écouteurs sur l'arceau, la bande magnétique est minuscule et comme on fait le geste sans regarder, il faut un temps d'adaptation, j'aurais aimé que tout l'arceau soit en bande magnétique
- Dernier point noir, ça ne tient pas bien dans les oreilles, j'ai pris des embouts de mon SBH20, ça va mieux mais ça a tendance à se décrocher, clairement, c'est un point noir, la tenue n'est pas bonne, si vous êtes un utilisateur des produits SBH, ça va vous faire tout drôle (CNET l'a aussi remarqué sur une de ces reviews ici http://www.cnet.com/products/jabra-halo-smart/)

En résumé, je suis assez mitigé, mes premières impressions ne sont pas très bonnes mais je me laisse quelques jours pour voir si ça évolue, ce sont des petits défauts d'ergonomie principalement (le plus gênant c'est la tenue des écouteurs dans les oreilles que je trouve très moyenne et qui ne tient pas bien dans les oreilles)


----------



## lineakd (21 Août 2016)

@efj, je me sers depuis un bon moment des jabra rox wireless, sur le smartphone ou la tablette.

Autonomie de ces écouteurs est de 5h. Je le met en charge tous les soirs. Je n'ai pas fait pas attention à l'autonomie du smartphone quand le bluetooth est activé, en utilisant ces écouteurs.

Je l'utilise pour des podcasts, spotify, netflix, les jeux (surtout en ce moment pour pokémon go, pas besoin d'avoir les yeux rivés sur l'iphone... ). 

Il m'arrive de me servir du kit main libre mais c'est rare, étant un utilisateur des textos. 

J'aime le son des écouteurs et sa petite taille. On les remarque à peine quand je les porte.

Je le traine un peu partout (au fond de ma besace ou dans le sac à dos, pluie, soleil...). Ils tiennent le coup sauf peut-être pour le chargement avec le port micro-usb. Il ne faut pas trop tirer trop fort sur le câble pour le déconnecter des écouteurs.  

Je n'utilise plus de casque audio filaire ou écouteurs depuis un petit moment que ce soit à la maison ou à l'extérieur. 

Je me sers d'un casque bose AE2w à la maison ou d'un logitech h800.


----------



## myzt (25 Août 2016)

Je reviens sur le Jabra Halo Smart, j'ai décidé de le renvoyer

- Le confort, pour moi c'est un non, il n'est pas confortable, ça ne tient pas sur les oreilles correctement, on commence à ressentir un inconfort rapidement, pas top pour des sessions prolongées

- Ergonomie, là aussi pas top, il faut que je scrute attentivement le sens de l'arceau pour ne pas me tromper, la bande magnétique, dans les faits ça fonctionne très mal, pas une fois j'ai réussi à les coller du premier coup

- Le son est pas transcendant vis à vis de la concurrence même moins cher, ça me change pas de mon SBH20

+ L'autonomie est respectée, j'ai tenu 4 jours avec utilisation quasi quotidienne, le volume à fond, il tient ses promesses de ce côté là, mon SBH20 tient 1 jour et demi, parfois une journée, vraiment impressionnant de ce côté là

Pour résumer, c'est difficile de trouver de bons écouteurs BT qui allient ergonomie, confort, autonomie et son
Je reste persuadé que les boitier type SBH sont peut être le meilleur compromis avec ces critères là (ils sont moins bons pour le sport que les écouteurs typés sport même si on peut s'en servir pour aller courir sans problème)
J'espère que ce mini feedback puisse servir à d'éventuels acheteurs, je m'oriente de mon côté vers les casques sans-fil, meilleure autonomie, son et confort


----------



## Le docteur (25 Août 2016)

Quand je voudrai une tumeur au cerveau, je songerai à me poser cette question...


----------



## melaure (25 Août 2016)

Un petit coup de tournevis sonique et c'est guéri ...


----------



## quetzal (3 Février 2017)

Merci pour les feedbacks sur les casques Bluetooth. J'allais créer un nouveau sujet, mais c'est la même question. Donc, je poste ici. 
J'ai envisagé plusieurs modèles d'écouteur Bluetooths pour mon iPhone 5 SE. Mes critères de choix sont principalement :


L'autonomie de la batterie de l'écouteur
La qualité du son
Le confort d'écoute
Le prix (pas plus de 99€)
Le critère 1 est assez important.
Pour le 2, je n'écoute pas souvent de la musique avec mon iPhone, mais j'envisage de le faire plus ! Je ne suis pas un obsédé des basses (question de génération, peut-être...).
Pour le 3, je trouve qu'il y a du progrès un peu partout.
Pour le prix, je ne veux pas mettre plus de 80€.

J'ai sélectionné deux écouteurs jusqu'à présent. Mais je n'ai pas pu trouver de test sur le premier des deux, qui est le seul qui entre dans mon critère de prix. L'autonomie de la batterie semble aussi meilleur que l'autre, et les oreillettes quasiment les mêmes (mémoire de forme). Seule la qualité du son, et éventuellement la solidité de l'appareil me sont inconnus. Quelqu'un les auraient-ils testées ?

Les deux modèles que j'envisage sont :

Le casque JBL E25 Bluetooth (ici sur un site marchand), pour lequel je n'ai pas trouvé de test
Le casque Jaybird Freedom Wireless, plus cher (testé ici), mais qui a apparemment un meilleur son. 

Ce fil me donne d'autres options que je vais envisager aussi. Continuons la discussion.


----------



## sbxl48 (3 Février 2017)

Le docteur a dit:


> Quand je voudrai une tumeur au cerveau, je songerai à me poser cette question...



Tu peux en savoir une sans Bluetooth si tu veux ?


----------



## sbxl48 (3 Février 2017)

Salut à tous. Ça fait un petit moment que je ne suis pas venu par ici. 
J'ai toujours le même casque Bose AE2w. Toujours aussi content. L'autonomie un peu moindre. J'ai une écoute en moins soit 1h30 environ au quotidien. (Pour mémoire : chargé le lundi matin jusqu'au jeudi soir (vendredi matin avant) avec 3 heures d'écoute par jour environ).

J'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer les airpods : super son, beau produit. C'était dans un Apple Store avec mon iPhone (je suis passé du 5 au 7 d'ailleurs) et donc ma musique. Toutefois, comme je l'expliquai dans mon premier commentaire, dans les transports en commun c'est pas terrible. Puis tant que mon casque actuel me satisfait, on verra plus tard. 

À plus. Bonne écoute à toutes et à tous.


----------



## edgarmat (4 Février 2017)

quetzal a dit:


> Merci pour les feedbacks sur les casques Bluetooth. J'allais créer un nouveau sujet, mais c'est la même question. Donc, je poste ici.
> J'ai envisagé plusieurs modèles d'écouteur Bluetooths pour mon iPhone 5 SE. Mes critères de choix sont principalement :
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## edgarmat (4 Février 2017)

J'ai acheté sur MAC WAY des écouteurs NOVODIO à 29€ conseillés par la revue ICREATE de février 2017.
J'en suis très satisfait !


----------



## quetzal (4 Février 2017)

Nicolas90340 a dit:


> J'ai donc voulu profiter de ce désagrément pour tester d'autres marques et modèles, et comme j'aime Apple, j'ai acheter les Intra Beats Urbeats pour 100 €.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour. J'ai lu jusqu'au bout. 

Peux-tu nous donner l'autonomie des Intrabeats Urbeats, des Yamaha EPH 100 et des MPOW ? C'est un critère important pour moi.


----------



## quetzal (5 Février 2017)

J'ai acheté hier le Jaybird X3,  qui vient de sortir, à la FNAC. Prix : 129€, moins cher que les Jaybird Freedom. Les oreillettes sont un poil plus large (c'est une version "sport" semble-t-il), mais ils restent assez discrets dans l'oreille. 

Première réaction : modèle bien pensé. Les oreillettes à mémoire de forme sont top, mieux que celles en silicone.  L'autonomie affichée est de 8 heures. Personnellement, je l'ai utilisé 1 heure 30 en écoute, alors qu'il n'était pas pleinement chargé. De ce côté donc, un très bon point. 
La qualité du son à l'air bonne. Je vais comparer avec les EarPods de Apple, et les essayer un peu plus longtemps, avant de vous faire des retours ici.


----------



## quetzal (5 Février 2017)

L'image de l'écouteur (à droite), avec ses adaptateurs (silicone et mémoire de forme, ailettes, clip chemise, chargeur et poche.


----------



## Raphaël_RG (7 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Moi je suis partis sur une paire de Mini Casque Sans Fil SAVFY 2016 Oreillette Bluetooth 4.1 Stéréo Invisible, Résistant à la transpiration et Cancellation du bruit CSV 6.0 avec 2100mAh Support de Chargement pour iPhone Samsung HTC LG Wiko iPod MacBook et d'autres Appareils Bluetooth,Gris https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B01L92ETPO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_j9zMybBCFTJHR


----------



## Nicolas90340 (16 Février 2017)

quetzal a dit:


> Bonjour. J'ai lu jusqu'au bout.
> 
> Peux-tu nous donner l'autonomie des Intrabeats Urbeats, des Yamaha EPH 100 et des MPOW ? C'est un critère important pour moi.



Je ne peux te donner l'autonomie que des Mpow car les autres sont filaires.

Je peux utiliser les Mpow environ 10 heures.

J'ai depuis utiliser aussi un audio technica ANC-40BT avec reducteur de bruit.
Et bien je suis super decu. C'est nul niveau basses ! et cela ne tiens pas bien dans les oreilles !


----------



## Duodecim (25 Février 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai pré-commandé les BeatsX sur le site d'Apple. Malheureusement, ces derniers doivent arriver le 10 mars dans l'Apple Store que j'ai choisi, couleur bleue oblige.
Quelqu'un les a-t-il déjà pour dire son ressenti ? J'ai lu quelques tests mais je n'ai pas l'impression que les testeurs prennent réellement position. Je trouve qu'on les compare beaucoup aux AirPods, que beaucoup de personnes semblent mettre davantage en avant.


----------



## adizic (18 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un casque Divacore sans fil parfait sans prise jack, autonomie ultra efficace ! lisez cet article sur le lightning et les écouteurs d'iphone 7


----------



## Jul san (30 Janvier 2018)

J'ai des écouteurs Bluetooth Jabra sport wireless+ acheter il y a 3ans aucun soucis j'en suis très satisfait je m'en sers pour faire du sport d habitude ( courir) j'ai voulu les connecter à mon iPad chez moi il ne les détecté pas comment ça ce fait??


----------



## Adrien_R (28 Mai 2018)

Salut à tous,

je suis à la recherche d'écouteurs bluetooth pour courir et faire du vélo et puis les utiliser pour écouter de la musique à la maison également. Je regarde depuis peu les Airpods mais le fait qu'ils ne soient pas étanche m'embête un peu pour faire du sport (transpiration ...) aussi que leur prix assez élevé !!! 
Alors je fais appel à vous pour savoir si vous avez des écouteurs à me conseiller (pas intra je ne les supporte pas ) l'idéal serait de la forme des earpods. 
Et puis si vous avez un avis sur l'utilisation des Airpods pour faire du sport ?


----------



## okeeb (5 Juin 2018)

Adrien_R a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je suis à la recherche d'écouteurs bluetooth pour courir et faire du vélo et puis les utiliser pour écouter de la musique à la maison également. Je regarde depuis peu les Airpods mais le fait qu'ils ne soient pas étanche m'embête un peu pour faire du sport (transpiration ...) aussi que leur prix assez élevé !!!
> Alors je fais appel à vous pour savoir si vous avez des écouteurs à me conseiller (pas intra je ne les supporte pas ) l'idéal serait de la forme des earpods.
> Et puis si vous avez un avis sur l'utilisation des Airpods pour faire du sport ?


Moi j'ai craqué pour un casque à conduction osseuse de chez Aftershockz, le Trekz Titanium, et je ne le regrette pas. Confort, autonomie, perception de l'entourage quand je pédale ou randonne...


----------



## quetzal (27 Novembre 2018)

Les écouteurs Jaybird me donnent satisfaction, en situation sportive et autres.


----------



## okeeb (27 Novembre 2018)

J'ai finalement troqué mon aftershockz pour des jaybird x3.
Non pas qu'il fonctionnait mal, bien au contraire. J'ai quitté leur concept à contrecœur, mais ils ne permettent pas d'être rangé dans un espace réduit, et cela ne me convient pas.
Quand aux jaybird, c'est tout aussi bon, dans un autre registre : légèreté, maintien, son excellent, application compagnon très intéressante... Et volume rangé ridiculement faible, parfait pour moi !


----------



## Tony 11 (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour , j apporte ma contribution à ce poste pour ma part j utilise les Jaybird X3 que ce soit pour aller courir ou pour faire du vtt.
Je n ai jamais eu aucune gêne juste un peu eu du mal à trouver les embouts et ailettes au début mais une fois trouver sa ne bouge plus dans l oreille. 
J en suis entièrement satisfait mais suivant l embout surtout le mousse on entend pas grand chose autour donc pas top si on fais une activité en ville avec du monde autour sa serait le seul point négatif à mettre et concernant l autonomie c est top.

Ps : Jaybird on sortie le tout nouveau modèle le X4 a voir si il sera aussi bon que le X3


----------



## ze_random_bass (28 Novembre 2018)

Salut,

À la maison c’est 100% Utban ears ! Madame a un Stadion pour le footing et le reste. Perso j’ai un Platan 1 et un Jakan en Bluetooth ainsi qu’un Neimer filaire pour le footing.

L’ergonomie de cette marque est très bien, ainsi que le son !


----------



## quetzal (3 Décembre 2018)

okeeb a dit:


> J'ai finalement troqué mon aftershockz pour des jaybird x3.
> Non pas qu'il fonctionnait mal, bien au contraire. J'ai quitté leur concept à contrecœur, mais ils ne permettent pas d'être rangé dans un espace réduit, et cela ne me convient pas.
> Quand aux jaybird, c'est tout aussi bon, dans un autre registre : légèreté, maintien, son excellent, application compagnon très intéressante... Et volume rangé ridiculement faible, parfait pour moi !



J'ai des Jaybird, et je trouve génant dans beaucoup de contextes d'être coupé des bruits de l'environnement. Je viens de prendre connaissance du concept de conduction osseuse. Qu'n pense-tu @okeeb? 



ze_random_bass a dit:


> Salut,
> À la maison c’est 100% Urban ears ! (...)
> L’ergonomie de cette marque est très bien, ainsi que le son !



Ont-ils un modèle qui permet de ne pas être coupé de l'environnement sonore ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (3 Décembre 2018)

quetzal a dit:


> Ont-ils un modèle qui permet de ne pas être coupé de l'environnement sonore ?



Salut,

ce serait plutôt l’inverse, en particulier le Platan et il faut vraiment faire gaffe en milieu urbain ! Le Jakan est moins isolant mais on est largement au dessus des produits Apple.

a+


----------



## okeeb (4 Décembre 2018)

quetzal a dit:


> J'ai des Jaybird, et je trouve génant dans beaucoup de contextes d'être coupé des bruits de l'environnement. Je viens de prendre connaissance du concept de conduction osseuse. Qu'n pense-tu @okeeb?



Tu trouves la coupure extérieure forte avec les X3 ? En ce qui me concerne j'utilise les embouts silicone, car en effet les embouts en mousse sont trop isolants. 

Pour ce qui est des casques aftershokz à conduction osseuse, c'est assez surprenant. Aucune coupure extérieure, son bien assez qualitatif pour une écoute pendant une activité sportive ou dans le canapé (léger manque de basses quand même), structure légère, autonomie confortable. 
Avantage aussi : avec un casque classique il arrive que, s'il est mal positionné, la répartition gauche/droite ne soit pas parfaite ; il faudra alors ajuster les écouteurs. Pas de ça avec la conduction osseuse, c'est toujours parfaitement positionné. 

Seul bémol pour moi, l'entourage entend un peu la musique, plus qu'avec un casque conventionnel. De plus, cela reste assez fragile au niveau de la jonction arceau/module à conduction, donc attention au transport, à ne pas les tordre. Au-delà de ça, c'est royal et complètement indiqué pour le sport.


----------



## macbook60 (4 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour j’utilise Airpods


----------



## quetzal (15 Décembre 2018)

@okeeb Non, la coupure n’est pas extraordinaire avec les Jaybird. Je trouve juste le système « derrière l’oreille » pas très pratique pour ce modèle. En fait je place l’oreille gauche derrière et la droite, celle avec le micro, devant. En effet, tout devant ce n’est pas très esthétique, et je ne me fais pas à tout derrière. Les nouveaux modèles sont peut être mieux.


----------

